# College portfolio interviews



## teh_sparky (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey, my first college portfolio interview is a little over two weeks away and I was just wondering, what general questions do the intervewers ask? How long do they usually take? I'm now starting to get a little bit freaked out so if you guys could give me some advice, that would be awesome. Thank you!

(Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.)


----------



## ship (Jan 6, 2005)

Think it was discussed though not specific to your what do they ask, still before to some extent. None the less, the only question that's wrong to ask, is the one not asked no matter the location.

Me personally, I did not have a interview or portfolio but still wound up in what I think a good school. Can't answer what questions asked will be of use beyond that it's a feeling you out type of thing that study won't help. More important I would think than your abilty to determine the outside dia. of a 1.1/2" Sch. 40 pipe or do the law of squares is a general desire to learn, and an established effort in both it and getting the show out the door while still being able to focus upon other things in life such as English class. Plus without too big of a head in being the king of theater ever at your high school thus this school needing you. Same also I would think as applying for a job. Sure it would be nice if you can anser all the questions and do anything they would wish by way of training, but it's still a school and I think it's still to some extent determining the right students for the feel of the program and work flow as opposed to feeling out those that don't really need the place thus are easy in's. I would not stress it much given my own lack of interview in the past of course.


----------



## bdesmond (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never had a portfolio interview (I guess this is where you shwo them all your pretty pictures adn the interviewer evaluates them?), but, did do one college interview, not for anything even vaguley theatrically related. If you've had a summer job before, did you have to goto an interview? Treat this the same way. Come in with a coupel good questions, be ready to talk, and just go with the flow of it. Going in stressed out and worried is not going to make it easy, I can tell you that much.

I'm with ship here though ... it's unlikley you're goign to get asked the measurements of a 2 x 4, what the color temperature of a flourescent tube is, some other inane fact, etc...


----------



## seanb (Jan 7, 2005)

ask intelligent questions about the program they are offering to show you have done some research into their program and others like it. Be enthusiastic. Don't try and show off your knowledge of all things related to tech, but through your conversations you should try and give them the sense you are interested and at least somewhat experienced in your field. They won't expect you to have experience in lighting, sound, carpentry, rigging, welding etc, but they will be interested to know if you have experience in a few areas.


----------



## Smatticus (Jan 7, 2005)

You can read about my portfolio interview on the thread about Purchase College. http://www.controlbooth.com/ftopict-1573-.html It's the really long one near the bottom.


----------



## CHScrew (Feb 25, 2006)

Smatticus -

That link doesn't work.


----------



## jonhirsh (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey in my interview i was asked questions about why i made the choices i did in the shows in my portfolio, So have a good justification for every choice you made. 

I had also produced a show in New York and Toronto so they wanted to know if my hart was really in Lighting design; now i had to be straight up with them and latter the people i interviewed with said this was one of the reasons they accepted me; I said that i love lighting design but my end goal is to be a Theatrical Producer but to be a good producer you need to know about all aspects of the theatre and Design is one of the more important parts of a production. 

so i think what im trying to say is there are no generic questions you will be asked because these people your interviewing with will have researched you, and will suit the line of questioning to who you are and what you have done. 


JH


----------



## Footer (Feb 26, 2006)

They are really going to push the process of a show.... they wont really care what the end result of your show is... they are going to look at how you got there.... have good process shots of your work and focus more on those then the finished product... know the shows that you are putting in there and be able to back up anything that you put in there with the script.... and remember they are not looking for what the audience saw but how you got to what the audience saw....


----------



## jonhirsh (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow i have never heard that before, I dont think i have ever taken a process shot let alone put it in my portfolio. Where did you get this tip?

most schools want to see that you are a designer not a master electrcian. they want to know your creative and a great thinker bfore they want to see you hanging lights. 

JH


----------



## Footer (Feb 27, 2006)

jonhirsh said:


> Wow i have never heard that before, I dont think i have ever taken a process shot let alone put it in my portfolio. Where did you get this tip?
> 
> most schools want to see that you are a designer not a master electrcian. they want to know your creative and a great thinker bfore they want to see you hanging lights.
> 
> JH



from nearly every interview i have ever done in a education standpoint.... professional i.e. get a job portfolios should be heres what i can do for you type of portfolio... where most universitys are looking at how you think and what your work ethics are.... and i fully agree you on your second point... very very very few programs are based on non design fields, while you might do them while in school very few teach this as a major... universitys are interested in someone who can think beyond how to hang or rig something but someone who can come up with original ideas... 

also... if you have taken any art classes throw that artwork in there.. no matter the quality... showing in any way your artistic eye will be beneficial...


----------

